# am i doing too much



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

hi , i've been doing 110miles every day monday-friday with a 1hour spin on saturdays and sundays for the last month , i feel super strong at the end of my runs , but went in for a track meet at the weekend and felt tired and slow compared to the opposition , ,however i don't normally ride track events so i'm not too bothered , i only ever ride road races , i have a very important road race this weekend coming and i'm guessing i should take it easy this week to let my body recover from the thrashing it's had over the last month , is this correct to rest ? will i lose fitness before the weekend ?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

110mi every day? Woo!


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah you should probably take a bit of time off. You won't lose fitness before the weekend. Usually I do a full pre race warm up the day before just to keep my body feeling right without doing any real work.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

spinning on two consecutive days - wimp.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> spinning on two consecutive days - wimp.


 this makes me happy


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

you'll probably lose all your fitness.. you should double those daily miles.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

mikeyp123 said:


> you'll probably lose all your fitness.. you should double those daily miles.


If your that worried i would triple .

I may as well hang up my wheels now im never gonna do that.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

110 miles a day? Do you work?


I wish I had that much time to ride...


Anyhow.. your body is over loaded. if you've put in 2400+ miles on your bike in a month you're likely running near empty.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi folks , yes i work full time ,i get up real early and head out 5.5 hours ,and yes i think i was rundown about empty, anyway I did semi rest the week before the race just doing 2 hours on my turbo trainer every day to let my body recover , with just 1 hour the day before the race ,race day i was very fast and very strong but i punctured end of race.

I'm having a couple of weeks off now and will resume training mid August although i'm not sure if i'll train as much as i've only penciled in 2-3 race's till my vacation in October, then it's just easy keep fit days till next year .


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow.. I'm impressed. Very impressed. I wish I had that kind of dedication to ride that much. So kudos to you! 

Have you ever done a full taper for a race? If you're doing that many miles a nice 2 week taper before a big ride would astound you. You'll feel like a god on your bike I swear.
I know I used to feel that way in the pool.


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

110 Miles A Day!!??? I heard there is some guy named Lance that is looking for some new teamates, you should look him up.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm too old .


----------

